
The Boolean Game: use boolean operations with vector graphics - mettamage
https://boolean.method.ac/
======
mettamage
I love the bezier game by the same creators. I think this is an amazing follow
up, because I always struggle how booleans operators work in Sketch. By doing
these exercises, now I know.

I wish software vendors would sometimes create some simple exercises, so one
could understand their products.

One can dream :)

